# how bout a "do it yourself" or "projects&quot



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2007)

Somewhere where if you are doing something to your boat you can post it for a tutorial. When my boat comes in I plan on doing a few things to it and taking pics while I do it so people can reference it or use it if they want to do the same things.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh, I guess that would fall under boat modificatons, huh?


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> Oh, I guess that would fall under boat modificatons, huh?



I just added that section today, So you probably did not see it until after you posted. No big deal! I love the tutorial idea. There is really not that much YET  

I had a buddy install a fishfinder in the front, but did not take any pictures or anything like that and I regret it, Because that is something that could be done by the average guy with a few tools.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats one of the things I will do. I also want to put in a recessed TM pedal. I am going to do one for an onboard charger and I am going to do one for an aftermarket dash gauge too. Should be pretty cool.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> Thats one of the things I will do. I also want to put in a recessed TM pedal. I am going to do one for an onboard charger and I am going to do one for an aftermarket dash gauge too. Should be pretty cool.



Awesome!


----------

